# National Bike to Work Day - Friday 5/16/08 Albany, NY



## skiprob (Apr 18, 2008)

I put this together...

http://www.biketoworkalbany.org


----------



## skiprob (Apr 24, 2008)

duh...

I must have been in a rush posting this.

Nevertheless, I have received nine hits from Alpine Zone.  Thanks 'mates.

Please consider participating in the event by registering and riding your bike to work.

Form a team.  Get your boss to spring for some T-Shirts.  Challenge those sissies from Accounting.

If you are famous, will you give me a plug?

If you have a large group of friends and aquaintances will you forward this on?

Do you own your car or does your car own you?

Keep the hits coming.

There'll be give aways.  But you have to check the site to see the swag.

Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 24, 2008)

After just spending $47 on gas..it sounds good..too bad I don't have a bike or live in Albany


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> After just spending $47 on gas..it sounds good..too bad I don't have a bike or live in Albany



You don't need to live in Albany. National bike to work day is Friday May 16, or if you really get inspired it's national bike to work week May 12-16. You will need a bike though. Too bad you don't live near me you could borrow one of mine, I've got 7. 
I've never done it and I really don't have an excuse ,but I'm going to try this year.


----------



## skiprob (Apr 25, 2008)

You are right.  It was not a coincidence that I put Bike to Work Day on the same as National Bike to Work Day.

... but I've got treats and giveaways for people who register.


----------



## mlctvt (May 15, 2008)

Looks like National bike to work day is going to be a wash out here in Connecticut. I think it was last year too. :sad:


----------



## andyzee (May 15, 2008)

I posted this on KZone, guess it'll fit here just the same, Rant on!:smash:  :lol:




			
				andyzee said:
			
		

> RustyK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Rant off.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 15, 2008)

Wow..I think more people would bike to work if more towns had bike paths like the ones in Burlington VT and Boulder Colorado which run close to major roads but keep cyclists safe.  For a novice cyclict..the road is a scary place..


----------



## marcski (May 15, 2008)

Work place bike friendliness (ie.SHOWERS) is what keeps me and I believe most of the suit wearing workforce from biking on any regular basis for a commute.


----------



## andyzee (May 15, 2008)

marcski said:


> Work place bike friendliness (ie.SHOWERS) is what keeps me and I believe most of the suit wearing workforce from biking on any regular basis for a commute.


 
You got that right, years ago, I worked blue collar and would bike 50 miles after work. Then I went white collar and it was over.   Later hours don't help either.


----------



## mlctvt (May 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow..I think more people would bike to work if more towns had bike paths like the ones in Burlington VT and Boulder Colorado which run close to major roads but keep cyclists safe.  For a novice cyclict..the road is a scary place..



You're right GSS. I think its law in much of Colorado if you build a new road or development it MUST have an adjacent bike path. If anyone's been to the Breckenridge /Dillon/ Frisco area every road and condo complex has a bike path through it. You can ride from Frisco all the way to Breck on bike paths. I've also ridden from Aspen to Snowmass and all the way to Glenwood Springs and most of it was on a bike path. I think it was close to 40 miles. I’m sure this contributes to why Colorado is gaining young people while the Northeast is losing them.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 16, 2008)

mlctvt said:


> You're right GSS. I think its law in much of Colorado if you build a new road or development it MUST have an adjacent bike path. If anyone's been to the Breckenridge /Dillon/ Frisco area every road and condo complex has a bike path through it. You can ride from Frisco all the way to Breck on bike paths. I've also ridden from Aspen to Snowmass and all the way to Glenwood Springs and most of it was on a bike path. I think it was close to 40 miles. I’m sure this contributes to why Colorado is gaining young people while the Northeast is losing them.




And people in Colorado are much healthier than here in the east..alot less Obesity..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 16, 2008)

I'm all for biking to work. Rain, Snow, sleet.........I work from home :razz:


----------

